# Denial g0101+q0091 w/99396-25 - another way to bill



## Pillow1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Blue cross denied  pymt :
Denial: Included in other service per bc .. 
Cpt go101 icd 9 v72.31
 and 
cpt q0091 icd 9 v72.31
considered inclusive to
cpt  99396 modifier - 25
icd9 272.4
401.9
250.00
296.90

is there another way to bill this ?

Thanks for all of your feedback


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 20, 2011)

The Q and the G code are for Medicare, otherpayers may want them but if billing the preventive CPT code then the G and the Q is inclusive.  There is no other way to bill, The well woman is preventive.


----------

